# Lakeland lifetime guarantee



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Are Lakeland really offering lifetime guarantee?

I called up today and they said they dont... just a one year guarantee?

Slightly confused because everyone here is saying they do a lifetime guarantee... unless you're meaning something else???


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

they seem to change the warranty every two weeks. I have read their page and Ihave absolutely no idea what the hell they are on about

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/info/LakelandGuarantee


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Perhaps they have stopped offering this... It did always seem a bit too generous, especially with electronic items.

It may be worth ringing them and quizzing them on how the guarantee has changed over the past year or two. For what its worth the reports I have seen on here of people having to use the guarantee have been largely positive with Lakeland always helping to sort out the problem, but if they are going to begin cutting people off after a year this is certainly good to know, it would be nice if they were more public about their polices, the explanation of their guarantee on their website is woeful.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Last time i was in i said the words lifetime guarantee and the pedantic assistant said they offer a lifetime satisfaction guarantee - if you think you haven't had your money's worth and the item breaks they will replace or refund but it's not a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Last time i was in i said the words lifetime guarantee and the pedantic assistant said they offer a lifetime satisfaction guarantee - if you think you haven't had your money's worth and the item breaks they will replace or refund but it's not a lifetime guarantee.


Which is pretty close to 'fit for purpose' which theoretically applies to all products from all stores in the EU.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Which is pretty close to 'fit for purpose' which theoretically applies to all products from all stores in the EU.


I suspect it will be a little easier to enforce in Lakeland though. They swapped a year old plastic mincer that broke recently without a receipt. Doubt many other places would have let me do that


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think being realistic, if they offered a lifetime guarantee on electronic items (just limit to this for the sake of argument). Then they would go broke, imagine if every electrical item you bought from Lakeland was a 1 time lifetime purchase. The sage Dual boiler that's 20 years old and got another 20 years to run, or passed down to the children. I always assumed their guarantee was one of reasonableness, did it break before it really should have, is the fault part of normal aging and thus excluded...like with cars that have 3 or 5 year warranties, normal wear and tear is excluded.

Would their legal people have been stupid enough to commit them to a "Lifetime" warranty....I doubt it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Would their legal people have been stupid enough to commit them to a "Lifetime" warranty....I doubt it.


But the point is they did. And the second point is over the past couple of years they have tinkered continually with the definition of what the warranty is. They now suggest it is based on satisfaction which is a long way from the original definition, and I am sure they have been burnt many times with electrical stuff.

I bought their own brand of toaster recently and found the first time I used it, that thin toast slipped off the platform it stood and became wedged underneath so you could not get it out. I rang them, they said cut the plug off and throw it away.


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Just read this on on their website:

"If at any time, or for any reason, you're not completely happy with your purchase(s), we'll give you a full refund with no fuss, no time limit and with free return postage. It's all part of the Lakeland guarantee"

A bit of a contradiction it seems.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Beans said:


> Just read this on on their website:
> 
> "If at any time, or for any reason, you're not completely happy with your purchase(s), we'll give you a full refund with no fuss, no time limit and with free return postage. It's all part of the Lakeland guarantee"
> 
> A bit of a contradiction it seems.


This is what I understood their guarantee to be. Is there any other way of reading that other than "you can always bring it back for a refund no matter what"?

e.g. at any time (in 20 years time) for any reason (i don't like red anymore)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Well the day has finally come...

I had to take back my Dual Boiler after Sage refused to repair it now it is outside of the 2-year warranty, I've usually had good experiences with their customer support but most recently it wasn't great. There's an Irish guy there who in all fairness is pretty useless and eager to get you off the line ASAP, yesterday he asked for my phone number and cut me off before he'd gotten all the digits... So I rang again and spoke to a lady who I had dealt with in the past and she apologised for failing to inform of the situation one week on from my initial enquiry as well as letting me know that they weren't able to offer any more repair work.

So I rang Lakeland and they advised me to take my machine back to the store I purchased it from which I did this morning.

The lady behind the counter was nothing but excellent, and it was literally a no fuss arrangement to have my machine replaced and a new one posted to where I wanted.

I mentioned in passing that the SDB is now cheaper so she said it would be no problem at all to refund me the £150 difference.

So there you go, happy days!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, every cloud hey!


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lakeland customer service is great. Can't fault them.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

A two year old machine and you got a free new one and a refund on the original price? That's not customer service, that's bad business!

Amazing.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

BaggaZee said:


> A two year old machine and you got a free new one and a refund on the original price? That's not customer service, that's bad business!
> 
> Amazing.


It sure seems that way, but this thread is pure marketing gold for Lakeland. I probably will make my next major purchase from them based on it. How many more will do the same?

Of course, if all those purchases come back after three years as well, maybe not.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

There's nothing like a real world test!

Thanks for sharing this. Fingers crossed I never have a problem but good to hear that it can be quickly rectified if I do.

Glad that you got sorted Beano.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> Well the day has finally come...


Wow that's pretty incredible on their part. I'll be sure to get any electricals I can from Lakeland in future!

Sage office is shambles at the moment. I've got one person in their office named Karama who is top of my list for most useless person I've had to work with in 2016, which is saying something. I feel it's at such odds with how seriously they represent themselves in other places and how high quality their product actually is. They clearly work carefully with the sites they stock to make sure their machines are represented well, you'd think they could put some effort to get their own house in order.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

jimbocz said:


> It sure seems that way, but this thread is pure marketing gold for Lakeland. I probably will make my next major purchase from them based on it. How many more will do the same?
> 
> Of course, if all those purchases come back after three years as well, maybe not.


For the service I agree, I've already bookmarked them, but the refund is just madness.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just goes to show that maybe the initial thoughts on reliability are true, let's hope that everyone bought theirs from Lakeland as clearly safe will wash their hands with you once past the two year mark, which is not unreasonable as they give 2 year warranty.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> Wow that's pretty incredible on their part. I'll be sure to get any electricals I can from Lakeland in future!
> 
> Sage office is shambles at the moment. I've got one person in their office named Karama who is top of my list for most useless person I've had to work with in 2016, which is saying something. I feel it's at such odds with how seriously they represent themselves in other places and how high quality their product actually is. They clearly work carefully with the sites they stock to make sure their machines are represented well, you'd think they could put some effort to get their own house in order.


Email Phil McKnight. I'm sure that he woukd appreciate the feedback


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just re-read some of this...it might be that Lakeland have an agreement with Sage, that if Lakeland have to honour "their" warranty, they get a free machine from sage. Lakeland certainly have more consumer power than an individual.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> Sage office is shambles at the moment. I've got one person in their office named Karama who is top of my list for most useless person I've had to work with in 2016, which is saying something. I feel it's at such odds with how seriously they represent themselves in other places and how high quality their product actually is. They clearly work carefully with the sites they stock to make sure their machines are represented well, you'd think they could put some effort to get their own house in order.


To be fair, Karama has been decent for me up until I had to badger Sage to get some news on the progress with my machine.

I think they must have seriously downscaled the office because it seems to me that they are having trouble keeping up and have possibly lost someone in management.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Lakeland have now dropped their Lifetime Satisfaction Guarantee and replaced it with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

LOL, I blame the SDB!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I blame dfk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I blame the General Election - it is going to get blamed for everything now.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I blame Brexit


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I blame Lakeland.


----------



## Dean Jones (Jun 20, 2017)

Last time i was in i said the words lifetime ensure and the pompous right hand said they offer a lifetime fulfillment ensure - on the off chance that you think you haven't had your cash's worth and the thing breaks they will supplant or discount however it's not a lifetime ensure.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

They've changed to a "3 year guarantee" on everything now anyway - no more "lifetime" as far as I can tell.

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/info/LakelandGuarantee


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I rang Lakeland at 9am to report that my Sage DB was faulty and gave them my receipt details they said they would verify same and get back to me. I received a call at 12:30 saying it was sorted and could I return the machine, I explained that it could be dropped off at my local Lakeland. By 1:45pm i'd had a refund, what amazing service, pity the sage wasn't up to scratch.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Greenpotterer I think they have discontinued that guarantee now in favour of a standard 3 year warranty....which is still cracking of course!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

dfk41 said:


> @Greenpotterer I think they have discontinued that guarantee now in favour of a standard 3 year warranty....which is still cracking of course!


 I agree mine was under the 3 year warranty.


----------

